# Rescuing two birds!



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Tomorrow I will be bringing home a Senegal named Pepper, and in a few days an African Grey Congo named Simon! These birds are in need of a some serious tender love and care!! I got to meet them Tuesday, boy do they have some personality! Their owner has been having some serious health issues and has been unable to provide them the care they deserve due to being in and out of the hospital for about 6 months. Both birds are about 25 years old! Simon used to talk is what I am told, but has stopped in the past few months, and Pepper will still talk, makes amazing sound effects and has learned tricks! Both birds have plucked out A LOT of feathers due to stress. I can not wait to bring them home where they will have daily attention from the whole family! 

She also has 3 lovebirds that are together in a cage- one is black mask and two cobalt, absolutely beautiful!! and two Crimson Conures she was intending to breed. I wish I could save them all! They are located in Painesville Ohio and if anyone is interested in more information please ask!! I have some pictures I snapped on my phone from Tuesday but they are very poor quality, I will be taking my Camera with me tomorrow so I can post pictures here and other places to try and help her and them.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lacey,

It's wonderful you are able to rescue the Senegal and the African Grey and are looking to help the owner find homes for her other birds. That is very kind of you. :hug:

I've found there are several (61) Bird rescue organizations in Ohio.
I've attached the link in case you or the birds' owner wish to contact any of them for assistance.

Ohio Bird Rescue Groups*


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you very much!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wonderful news Lacey from a fellow parrot person ! I'm sure these guys are thankful for the attention they'll be getting, and will thrive with your loving care.


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

That's very kind of you


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's wonderful news, Lacey! I can't wait to meet them and I hope the others find good homes, too


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great that you will be adopting these parrots in need of a new loving home and hope they will soon flourish and grow back their feathers. 
Best of luck with everything and here's to hoping the other birds are adopted by good and capable people!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow what a lucky pair are these two parrots to have been given a new home, I feel sorry for their owner who is obviously not well. I hope all of the birds do find a positive outcome soon and the birds blossom under your care which I am sure they will. Looking forward to hearing more soon


----------

